# Milkweed



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

It may depend on the variety. I have a couple of "wild" milkweed varieties that bloom the first year. Even in this 100+ degree weather, they are flowering.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Here, my younger milkweed seem to take a few years to establish before flowering. I've never kept track of how long, though. I'm guessing you'll see blooms next summer. Once they get a good root system going, you'll be in business in these northern latitudes.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

If I had seen this thread earlier, I would of posted the recent photos here instead. 

I just really started getting into some of the native flowers. Stuff like milkweed, Joepye (sp?), etc. But much of this stuff grows in some low laying areas of my property. I think I read that milkweed likes moist areas also. Not sure about maturity.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Do the girls like the milkweed?
I try to keep mine around for the monarch butterfly. There is a decline of them they say too. I saw a site recomending we put up a 10' sq pc of dirt for milkweed if possible. I have it in many areas and mow around instead of over it.
btw I like this forum thx


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I planted a yellow flowering variety from seed this spring. Its in bloom, very nice looking, but the bees aren't paying much attention to it.

Dan


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's a link to a couple of photos I took a few weeks ago when the bees were in the milkweed. The flowers smell so good.
http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x222/berkshirebee/Honey bee Photos/


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I have hundreds of milkweed plants near one of my bee yards. Can I save the seeds from the pods and plant elsewhere. I think I'll do a search on Google and if I can, I'll plant some seeds in the spring.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Jeffzhear said:


> I have hundreds of milkweed plants near one of my bee yards. Can I save the seeds from the pods and plant elsewhere.


Yes, you should be able to. Wild varieties of milkweed appear to reseed easily. When you want to pick the seed pods, just make sure they are dry-looking and the stem just below the pod is turning brown. 

The varieties that grow wild on my property are antelope horns and green milkweed. The bees work both varieties. And they grow in dry hot conditions as well as moist conditions. Some of the varieties prefer wet environments.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
Most varieties of milkweed seed require cold or freezing temps to germinate. You might want to winter the seed in you're garage.

I believe a couple of the California varieties don't require it.

Dan


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

You may be able to harvest the seeds when the pods dry and scatter now for germination next spring


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

berkshire bee said:


> You may be able to harvest the seeds when the pods dry and scatter now for germination next spring


Yep, that's what nature does, and that's what I would do.


----------



## tedstruk (Jul 18, 2008)

Move out of the sticks boys, milkweed brings wax moths....


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

tedstruk-"milkweed brings wax moths.... "
how and why?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

We have lots of milkweed and while there are wax moths around, I haven't had any problems with them in my backyard hives


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Wax moths don't typically invade an otherwise healthy hive. At least that's what I have seen here.


----------

